# Venedig - Februar 2009



## schrope (17. Feb. 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich war am WE mal in Venedig und da so schönes Wetter war, hab ich auch ein paar Fotos gemacht, hier bitte:


MfG,
Peter


----------



## axel (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Venedig - Februar 2009*

Hallo Peter 

Schöne Fotos 
Wenn Du noch mehr davon hast, bitte uns vorstellen . 
Ich war noch nie dort . 
Wie warm war es den dort ?

Lg
axel


----------



## schrope (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Venedig - Februar 2009*

Hallo Axel,

naja, es hatte um Mittag ca. 6°C aber nur auf der Sonne und da bekommst du zwischen den engen Gassen nichts davon zu spüren. Das einzige was man spürt ist der Wind der durchpfeift und dich zum frieren bringt.
Aber ich war heuer besser gerüstet als letztes Jahr und mir war nicht kalt.

Zur Zeit ist in Venedig Carneval und das war auch der Grund warum wir dort hingefahren sind, war ein Eintagesausflug mit dem Bus.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder, auch von deren Masken:


----------



## Dodi (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Venedig - Februar 2009*

Hallo Peter,

 für die schönen Eindrücke aus Venedig! 

Zur Karnevalszeit dort sein zu können, hat schon was!


----------



## Rowena (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Venedig - Februar 2009*

Zwischen diesen Häuserfluchten "atmet" Geschichte wunderbar und die Masken phantastisch, schöne Aufnahmen

VG Rowena


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Venedig - Februar 2009*

Servus Peter

Leider habe ich den Thread erst jetzt entdeckt 

Wir sind auch Venedig-Fans , aber leider liegt der letzte Urlaub schon ein paar Jährchen zurück 

Super Bilder  

Der Neid könnte einen fressen, zumal wir auch noch nie zum Karneval dort waren


----------



## schrope (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Venedig - Februar 2009*

Hallo Helmut!

Ja, Venedig ist schon eine Stadt für sich und ich bin jedesmal gerne dort.

Der Karneval ist sehr eigen, überhaupt nicht mit unserem Fasching zu vergleichen. Leider ist es nur dann schön, wenn auch das Wetter schön ist. 
So hatten wir letztes Jahr totales Pech, Regen und eisiger Wind , aber heuer dafür Sonnenschein und frühlighafte Temperaturen! 

Also, ich kann dir nur ans Herz legen Venedig wieder einmal zu besuchen, vielleicht auch zum Karneval.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## MichaelHX (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Venedig - Februar 2009*

Hallo Peter,

tolle Bilder mit schöner Bildaufteilung. 

Gruß

Michael


----------

